# Chain Bridge - Difference



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

What is the difference in operation between:
1.

2.

3.

THX


----------



## NAPTOWNLOLO78 (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Jul 2 2010, 05:44 PM~17947775
> *What is the difference in operation between:
> 1.
> 
> ...


Great question!!!! i'm sure someone can give you a great Written illustration :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

The distance between the cylinder and chain on the frame side changes the ratio for movement for doing powered 3.

Example if the chain was centered in the bridge between the 2 cylinders then 1" of extention past the chain on the left side would push the right side down 1". Your better to keep the chain closer to the cylinder to get something more along the lines of a 1:4 ratio meaning 1" of extention past the chained hieght on the left side will push the right side down 4". That will allow for a higher static lock up while still using the last few inches of the cylinders travel to tilt the car over into 3.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

i agree with that said. But looking at the mechanics of that, getting the higher ratio would also put alot more stress on the chains. 4:1 ratio would have alot more stress on the chain than a 1:1.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 2 2010, 10:20 PM~17949468
> *i agree with that said.  But looking at the mechanics of that, getting the higher ratio would also put alot more stress on the chains.  4:1 ratio would have alot more stress on the chain than a 1:1.
> *


Just use a high strength chain and large bolt. I just did a G body and used 5400lb rated chain and 9/16" grade 8 bolts and it's doing just fine with it set up like pic #3.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

So will a chain bridge work for a standing 3 on a 2 pump 4 dump setup? I can do 3 around corners , but that's it ....


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

hmm ok
So what i will get in this position:








?


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 3 2010, 04:51 AM~17949652
> *So will a chain bridge work for a standing 3 on a 2 pump 4 dump setup? I can do 3 around corners , but that's it ....
> *


Yes it work. Somethimes i hear "you need 3rd pump" but is not true.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Why i can not lift both side then pull down one corner?
two lifting cylinders with taut chain can bend my frame? or what?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

your lac, what is the setup in the trunk? I see you are standing 3 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ive tried all three setups on the same car and like outhopu i feel #3 works the best,get the chain close to the pumpkin as possible but make sure your chains clear your uppers


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 3 2010, 07:45 PM~17953076
> *your lac, what is the setup in the trunk? I see you are standing 3 :biggrin:
> *











2 pumps, 4 dumps, 8" font , 12" rear, 4 ton fron, 3 ton rear, ful stack coils all aruound.
No chain bridge, no extended raer arms, no slip yoke

NY-BOSSMAN .. Can You show me it?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

option number 1 is best for sitting three








this is with 12s in da rear and a little bit of spring


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Option 3


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Damn. There really is no difference which option we choose? :biggrin:  
Nice pics


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

mine a lil differ than thoose but it works too :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is the one I did using the #3 style. It has 14" cylinders lays the ass low and locks out around 11" of the cylinder when locking up the back and full 14" when doing 3. Car also has dropped mounts, 3 pumps, 9 batteries, and no added weight of any kind.


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

the only difference between the three styles is the amount of effort required to tip the car over due to leverage, in every case the chain is really only a limiter and when taught the lower chain mount becomes the new fulcrum point, the further from the center the fulcrum is the more effort required to tip the car over.

In all three drawings above the lower fulcrum point is in pretty much the same place, on the cars posted above the lower fulcrum point is just to the edge of the Cast pumpkin housing (give or take an inch) so they are basically all doing the same thing.

You could have just one mount and one chain right in the center and achieve the same effect (if you could effectively weld to the brittle pumpkin housing ! ) if you want to use less effort to tip your car then you need to move the rams away from the chain mount and the center line (like a see-saw)


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Jon got all "Physics" on us!


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 6 2010, 07:06 AM~17971486
> *Jon got all "Physics" on us!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

really it all comes down to trail and error, type of car and setup, so what ever works for one may not work for another.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jul 6 2010, 01:12 PM~17971187
> *the only difference between the three styles is the amount of effort required to tip the car over due to leverage, in every case the chain is really only a limiter and when taught the lower chain mount becomes the new fulcrum point, the further from the center the fulcrum is the more effort required to tip the car over.
> 
> In all three drawings above the lower fulcrum point is in pretty much the same place, on the cars posted above the lower fulcrum point is just to the edge of the Cast pumpkin housing (give or take an inch) so they are basically all doing the same thing.
> ...


Perfect  
So i can weld mounts in this place?:

I need easy 3 wheeling. If will be big difference between what I show in the picture and this red? In place of the red marks I can weld much better.

Ok and what with this?








Really I should not lift the back with chain bridge then leave one corner?


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Or its mean that i can lift my ride and leave corner but after i should not lift againt this corner? (with 2 pumps it mean pump both rear cylinders)


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

My old hopper. Chains at the lower shock mount and then to the inside frame rail.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

mine is set up like number 1. im not sure how well a chain bridge will work with only one pump to it...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 2 2010, 09:39 PM~17949577
> *Just use a high strength chain and large bolt. I just did a G body and used 5400lb rated chain and 9/16" grade 8 bolts and it's doing just fine with it set up like pic #3.
> *


the axle housing being around .125" thick, I'd be more affraid of ripping a chunk out of it than breaking the chain!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

there's some point thats a good balance between stress on the axle, and getting the most out of a longer chain. obviously the further outward the chain is, the longer it could be and still pull tight. But also, running the chain right next to your cylinder is going to yank the mount awfully hard before it does anything! As far as top placement, thats PROBABLY the only thing to worry about; what point will get you pulled tighter faster as your rear end pulls a side move


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Jul 6 2010, 08:49 AM~17971960
> *Perfect
> So i can weld mounts in this place?:
> 
> ...



Yup thats where most people do it, it works just fine, here's mine from a year or so back:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 6 2010, 11:03 PM~17974990
> *im not sure how well a chain bridge will work with only one pump to it...
> *


Before mound chain it was working good


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jul 7 2010, 10:21 AM~17980812
> *Yup thats where most people do it, it works just fine, here's mine from a year or so back:
> 
> 
> ...


Can you show it "in action"?


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Jul 7 2010, 02:52 AM~17980840
> *Can you show it "in action"?
> *


not really sure what you mean ?


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

This i mean  
thanks


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Jul 6 2010, 04:52 PM~17971983
> *Or its mean that i can lift my ride and leave corner but after i should not lift againt this corner? (with 2 pumps it mean pump both rear cylinders)
> *


Nobody knows what it's about the tilted Corner when the second one is raised?
Do you have any more suggestions? Because tomorrow I'm doing chain bridge


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

I have a 78 deville. 2 pump 4 dump 6. Stock trailing arms. Do adjustable uppers and/or lowers make any difference in wether or not the car will sit 3 chained up? Considering doin drop mounts on the uppers.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

drop mounts will fight a 3 wheel. it will still 3 wheel, but it will bind in a majority of the cases i have seen.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

my chains was setup like this but look wat happend.. now gotta replace bridge so chains or no? its a 85 cutty


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

no chains


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

i agrre gotta replace da bridge


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Jul 3 2010, 03:33 PM~17953301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn your sitting three with 2 pumps and 4 dumps?? nice...how are you accomplishing that?


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

simple matter.
Stiff spring (in my case, 3t), chains, and that is everything.
Back to the top, chain block at about 10 to 11", cylinders stretching to the end (12"), they are pressed a spring, then leave one corner and a compressed spring pushes the car on three wheels


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

i do all my chains on v one braket n the botton n 2 n the top work perfect 4 us.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jul 6 2010, 05:12 AM~17971187
> *the only difference between the three styles is the amount of effort required to tip the car over due to leverage, in every case the chain is really only a limiter and when taught the lower chain mount becomes the new fulcrum point, the further from the center the fulcrum is the more effort required to tip the car over.
> 
> In all three drawings above the lower fulcrum point is in pretty much the same place, on the cars posted above the lower fulcrum point is just to the edge of the Cast pumpkin housing (give or take an inch) so they are basically all doing the same thing.
> ...



ok john answered it all ,.,.lets close the topic now,.,.,.hahahah


in my opinion,.,.if u want more of a mean 3,.,.go with option 1,.,.

A shaped chains let u lean hard as fuck,,.

just my 2 cents


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Nov 11 2010, 03:07 PM~19044657
> *my chains was setup like this but look wat happend.. now gotta replace bridge so chains or no? its a 85 cutty
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the chains were too short, i like the attempt to strengthen the c Chanel by tacking on square tubing top notch :cheesy:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

so losen chains up more links???


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

ya imma jus have it cut out an new 1 in no chains :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Nov 12 2010, 07:49 PM~19055836
> *so losen chains up more links???
> *


well with it already bent like that you should unbolt the chains to prevent more damage, if it keeps bending your gonna tweek out the arches too asuming theyre not messed up already.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

no chains 2 pump set up 16" rear cylinder


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

how many batts ??


----------



## fatso67 (Sep 9, 2008)

My boys.


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

i think the most comman one is pic 1..it looks like this post turned into a 3wheel topic :biggrin:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 12 2010, 09:22 PM~19056127
> *well with it already bent like that you should unbolt the chains to prevent more damage, if it keeps bending your gonna tweek out the arches too asuming theyre not messed up already.
> *


ya done did that getn fixd new bridge wit spring pockets no chains :buttkick:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Nov 14 2010, 04:30 PM~19066473
> *ya done did that getn fixd new bridge wit spring pockets no chains  :buttkick:
> *


oo an frame is str8


----------

